# <$10 DIY Digital Microscope, >150x mag, using your smartphone



## nerologic (May 13, 2014)

I just saw this tutorial. It gets better images than the ~$75 USB 'scopes I've seen. All you really need to build this is a phone and the lens from a cheap laser pointer (I have a drawer full from conferences, etc). The rest you could even build out of cardboard, so call it a $1 microscope, assuming you have a $martphone already.

I think I'll use this to track my sharpening progress over the years. All I've had to go on was memory of how cuts feel, the edge feels, etc. It'll be fun to have something a bit more objective to look at.

http://www.instructables.com/id/10-Smartphone-to-digital-microscope-conversion/

Here's a sample image of the cells in onion skin.


----------



## Ruso (May 13, 2014)

Nice! Thank you for sharing the find. Something I will definitely make, not nesesary for knife related topics tho


----------



## nerologic (May 13, 2014)

In the end, how much is REALLY "necessary" around here? I wanna see me some microbevel closeups. Just cuz.


----------



## larrybard (May 13, 2014)

I bought an inexpensive ($1.04, complete with shipping) 60x pocket microscope, with built in LED illumination, and I think it satisfies my needs as far as examining my edges, etc. -- though I still can't sharpen worth a damn. Is 150x magnification really more useful -- at least for purposes of sharpening quality control?


----------



## Mrmnms (May 13, 2014)

my kids will love this, thanks


----------



## nerologic (May 13, 2014)

The magnitude of magnification of a digital photograph is different than magnification when you're looking through the lens of a 60x loupe. That is to say the final image is a different size, but what you're looking at is fixed in size. The digital photo is more blown up, hence greater mag, but you MIGHT actually see the same (or more) detail through the loupe, especially since you view the photo from much further away than you do the loupe. Long story short: it's still a nice mag for looking at edges, it's cheap, and you can save the photos.


----------



## andur (May 13, 2014)

I'm using something like this. A few USD only if ordered from china. Image is crystal clear and you can see bevels very easily. It's my little helper for sharpening both kitchen knives and razors. Kind of uncomfortable to use (staring into this tiny hole and trying to focus the image etc) so I thought about getting a USB option to plug into my laptop.


----------



## Ruso (May 13, 2014)

I own a pocket microscope as well 60x-100x, but it suites different purposes all together. Try snap a pic from one of those. Possible, but such a PITA and the image you get is rather small. Check the video if you did not. Explains what is it.


----------



## Ruso (May 14, 2014)

I've build the microscope and it is quite a nice toy. Total cost was $14. Yeah, Canada is more expensive for everything.
Here are the pics of the device itself:










And here are few pics taken with it:
Edge on haburn petty




Haburn logo




Zoom on the letter A in hAburn





Masakage Shimo Nakiri Right side with Micro-Bevel




Zoom of the above




Same Nakiri Left side without microbevel




Zoom of the above 





Random rotten leaf


----------



## nerologic (May 14, 2014)

Really is quick 'n easy, eh? Nice work! More convenient then squinting through loupes or mini scopes, that's for damn sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------

